# unable to download driver



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm trying to download the driver app at t.uber.com/iphone

The login does not work! So I click the 'forgot password' link, I enter the same email address I use with my uber driver account and it says it is an unknown address!?

Help, quick please.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

ok I found out if I use the address t.uber.com/ios instead there is no login required!


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Unless you have T-Mobile (as I do) which allows unlimited streaming of Spotify, you may just want to go back to the Uber phone.


----------



## Chitown-G (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you-Thank you! Was finally able to d/l partner app onto my iPad using your suggestion.


----------

